#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Κριτήριο μεταθετότητας πλαισίων

## palex

Διαβάζοντας το βίβλιο του Βάγια "Συμμικτές Κατασκευές" σελ299 (edit: εκδοση 97 όμως και απο οτι φαινεται αντικατασταθηκε) αναγράφει με bold "Το κριτήριο μεταθετότητας δεν συνδέεται λοιπόν με την πλευρική μεταθεση αλλα με τον τρόπο παραλαβής των οριζοντίων δυνάμεων".
Λεει δηλαδή ότι αν οι οριζοντίες δυνάμεις παραλαμβάνονται απο πλαίσιο τοτε αυτό θεωρείται μεταθετό ούτως ή αλλως, ένω αν παραλαμβάνεται απο στοιχεία δυσκαμψίας (χιαστα κτλ) θεωρείται αμεταθετο.
Αν το συστημα περιλαμβανει και τα δύο τοτε πρεπει το στοιχεία ακαμψίας να είναι τέσσερεις φορές πίο δυσκαμπτο από το πλαίσιο για να θεωρηθεί αμετάθετο.
Εγω παλι στον ΕC3 δεν το βρηκα πουθενα αυτό παρα μόνο την απαίτηση (δ/h)(V/H)<0.1.
Kαι ρωτάω πως κανετε εσείς την κατάξη γιατι επιρεάζει δραματικά τα μήκη λυγισμού από τα νομογραφήματα.

----------


## palex

@Chrisven
Εγω δεν την μπερδευα μεχρί που διάβασα αυτό όπως σας τα γραφω πάνω.
Ειναι σαφες αυτό που γραφει το βιβλίο και καμμία σχέση δεν έχει με τον ορισμό των δυσκαμπτων πλαισίων κατα EC3 5.2.5.3 που αναφερει μείωση των οριζοντίων μετατοπίσεων απο σύστημα δυσκαμψίας κατα 80%.
Στο δε βιβλίο προχωράει ακόμη παραπέρα το μπερδεμα αναφέροντας για το τα δυσκαμπτα τον λόγο Vδ/Ηh<0.10 ως κριτήριο δηλαδή ανάποδα απο τον EC3 που το χρησιμοποιεί αυτό για την μεταθετότητα.
Γιατί αυτη η διαφορά μήπως αυτά ορίζονται απο EC ειδικά για τις συμμικτές?
Το βιβλίο που έχω είναι εκδοση97 δεν ξερω αν είχε καποιο λάθος και διορθωθηκε αν εχει κανεις νεότερη έκδοση να κοιτάξει...?
@rigid 
και εγώ αυτό ηξερα και εφαρμοζα μεχρί που διαβασα την επισημανση στο βιβλίο και ξαγρύπνησα!
Η δε παράνοια συνεχίζεται στο βιβλίο πιο κατω στην ίδια σελίδα που λεει οτι όταν εχεις συστημα δυσκαμψίας επειδή οι συνδέσεις δοκών-υποστυλώματων σχεδιαζονται ως συνδεσεις τέμνουσας και οχι ροπής το πλαισιο από μόνο του δεν ειναι ευσταθές (αναφορα πάντα σε κτίρια) όποτε στην πράξη σπανια τιΘεται θέμα εξετασης τω κριτηρίων κατάταξης!! Σαν να μας λεει οτι όλα τα πλαισια τελικα ασταθή ειναι..δηλαδη μεταθετα...

----------


## palex

Ιονο αν το έχεις κοιταξε εδω
http://www.papasotiriou.gr/product.g...id=7588&deid=0
εκει το διαβασα στην έκδοση του 97 όμως σελ 299
κεφαλαιο 9 Κτίρια-Γεφυρες

Για ορθογωνικά επιπεδα πλαισια αντι του Vsd/Vcr μπορείς να κανεις χρήση του Vδ/Ηh<0.10 οποτε το γλυτώνεις το Vcr

----------


## palex

Σε ευχαριστω Rigid φαινεται ότι στην επόμενη έκδοση έχει αντικατασταθεί πλήρως το επίμαχο σημείο και μου κανει εντύπωσει γιατι η πρώτη εκδοση του 97 εκδόχθηκε μετα τον EC.
Aυτο το απόσπασμα που αναφέρεις ειναι πλήρως εναρμονισμένο! Ησύχασα τωρα!

----------


## palex

Τωρα σας γραφω σε κατάταση σοκ!
Στο "Σιδηρές Κατασκευές" (στο πρώτο τομο που κυκλοφόρησε το 97)  σελ217 ο Βάγιας εξήγει όλο αυτο το μπέρδεμα που δεν ειναι καθόλου τυχαίο, και αδειάζει τελειως την ελληνική μετάφραση του ΕC λεγοντας ξεκάθαρα οτι εχουν αποδοθεί αναποδα οι εννοιες της μεταθετότητας και της δυσκαμψίας στις παραγραφους 5.2.5.2 και 5.2.5.3 ενω στο παράρτημα Ε με τα νομογραφηματα του μήκους λυγισμόυ έχουν αποδοθεί σωστα!!!
 Το μπερδεμα οφείλεται στην ακριβή αλλα λανθασμενη εννοιολογικά μεταφραση των εννοιών απο το αγγλικό κείμενο και παραπέμπει για την σωστή ερμηνεία στα γαλλικά και γερμανικά κείμενα!!!
Καταλαβαίνετε τι σημαινει αυτό για τα μήκη λυγισμου??
Αν ο Βαγίας δεν κανει λαθος σε αυτήν του την ερμηνεια, σημαίνει πως σαν λαός για μία ακομη φορά εχουμε μεγαλουργήσει ομαδικώς!

----------


## palex

Παράδειγμα 36, Κατακόρυφος Συνδεσμους δυσκαμψίας -Αμετάθετό πλαισιο.
Στο τελος "Γένικη παρατήρηση για την καταταξη των πλαισίων".

----------


## palex

To ανεβαζω σκαναρισμένο όπως είναι στην εκδοση του 97 γιατι μαλλον δεν κυκλοφορει καθόλου πλέον ή εχει αντικατασταθει το επιμαχο σημείο.
Οποτε βρω χρόνο θα παω στου Παπασωτηρίου να δω αν αναφέρεται πουθενα στις νεότερες εκδόσεις όλων των βιβλίων.

----------


## palex

Kαι τι λεει στην τελευταια εκδοση???
Το εχει αλλαξει ή επιμενει στην ερμηνεια του περι μεταθετότητας?

----------


## palex

Eν το μεταξυ επάθα μεγαλη πλακα και ξαναετρεξα όλα τα πλαίσια που εχω μελετησει με καταταξη μεταθετων αλλαζόντας τα μηκη λυγισμού και με μεγαλη ανακούφιση είδα ότι δεν είχα σημαντικές επιβαρύνσεις στους φορέις μου δεδομένης της συνηθείας μου να αφηνω τα μήκη λυγισμου ουτως ή αλλως με μονάδα, και να μην ξεπερναω κατα πολυ τον συντελεστή εξάντλησης απο το 80% στα υποστυλώματα.
Κοίταξα και τις φοιτητικές μου σημειώσεις που ήταν της ίδιας εποχής και είδα ότι και στο αμφιθέατρο μας διδασκαν τα ίδια με την τοτε ερμηνεια Βάγια, την οποία είχα ξεχάσει λόγω στρατου εργοταξίων κτλ και οταν ξανασχοληθηκα αρκεστηκα στη αναγνωση της μεταφρασης του ΕC3, μεχρι που ξαναέπεσα τυχαία στις συγκεκριμμένες σελιδες που με αναστάτωσαν!
Επίσης στην εκδοση του 97 στο παράδειγμα 37 που λύνει πλαίσιο με Θ=0,05 κανει συγκριση αναμεσα στην αναλυση πρώτης τάξης, στην προσεγγιστική αναλυση με επαυξησης και την πλήρη θεωρία 2ης ταξης όπου κανει το εξης κορυφαίο:
Παρότι το Θ είναι πολύ μικρό το λύνει με μηκη λυγισμου μεταθετού και φυσικά βγαζει πολυ δυσμενέστερα αποτελέσματα, από ότι οταν το λυνει με επαυξηση όπου προφανως επιτρέπεται και παιρνει τα μήκη λυγισμού από τα αμετάθετα πλαίσια.
Στην δε αναλυση με πλήρη θεωρία δευτέρας ταξης που παίρνει τα μηκη λυγισμού απευθείας όσο το μέλος παλι καταλήγει στα ίδια με την προσεγγιστική δηλαδή ευμενέστερα από οτι με την απλη πρώτης ταξης με καταταξη ώς μεταθετου ακριβώς λόγο της υπερβολικής (αδικαιολογητης απο οτι φαινεται) αυξησης των θεωρητικών μηκών λυγισμου.
Μαλιστα το 2001 εποχή που εκανα την διπλωματική μου, εκαναν επίσης στον Βάγια την διπλώματική του δυο συμφοιτητές μου με θέμα ακριβώς αυτό της σύγκρισης δηλαδή των αποτελεσματων των αναλυσεων για διαφορες μορφές πλαισίων και καταξεων όποτε το θέμα πιθανον να ήταν ακομα υπο διερεύνηση και μερικά πράγματα να αλλαξαν έιτε στις θεωρήσεις των ΕC είτε στις ερμηνείες τους απο τον καθηγητη.
Συμπέρασμα: πρέπει να ξαναγοράσω όλες τις σειρές τις τριλογίας διότι φαίνεται ότι πάλιωσα :-).
Παντως εκανα και μια καλη επαναλήψη!
Σας ευχαριστω για την συμπαράσταση!

----------


## palex

dratsiox, μπράβο για την προσπάθεια συγκέντρωσης όλων αυτών χρειάζεται να γίνει αυτό, αλλά έχω τις ενστάσεις μου.
Αυτά που γράφεις ταυτίζονται με ότι ανέβασα σκαναρισμένο από το βιβλίο του Βάγια στις πρώτες εκδόσεις.
Όμως τον πέτυχα στο σεμινάριο για τους ΕC και τον ρώτησα για αυτό το θέμα με τις μεταφράσεις κτλ και χωρίς να ήθελε να μου πει πολλές λεπτομέρειες απάντησε οτι ο έλεγχος μεταθετότητας γίνεται όντως με τον δείκτη Θ<0.10 και ότι απο αυτό χρησιμοποιείς και τα αντίστοιχα νομογραφήματα (με μια επιφύλαξη βεβαια το μεταφέρω γιατι υπήρχε κόσμος που διέκοπτε την συζήτηση σε κρίσιμα σημεία). 
Επιπλέον αργότερα πήγα στου Παπασωτηρίου και διάβασα στις καινούργιες εκδόσεις όλων των βιβλίων τα αντίστοιχα επίμαχα σημεία και είδα ότι έχουν σβηστεί και έχει αλλάξει η λογική του βάσει ποιου δείκτη χρησιμοποιείς τα νομογραφήματα προς σε αυτό που είπαμε και προσωπικά με τον Βάγια.
Δυστυχώς δεν αγόρασα τις νέες εκδόσεις για να σε παραπέμψω στα αντίστοιχα σημεία, αλλα εγώ κατεληξα όπως αναλύω και στο 22# post μου ότι *μπορεί ενα πλαίσιο με ζύγωμα χωρίς χιαστά να καταταχθεί βάση του θ<0,10 ως αμετάθετο και να λυθεί με μήκος λυγισμού από νομογραφημα αμετάθετου πλαισίου και για ανάλυση 1ης τάξης.*
Σε ότι γράφεις και αφορά την ανάλυση δεύτερης τάξης και τα μήκη λυγισμού συμφωνώ με την διαφορά ότι στην περίπτωση ii της πρώτης σελίδας δεν χρησιμοποιείς ποτέ μήκη μεταθετού πλαισίου γιατί έχεις ήδη συμπεριλάβει τις προσαυξήσεις και στην περίπτωση της χρήσης των συντελεστών επαύξησης όπως γράφεις και πιο κάτω στην δεύτερη σελίδα.
Γενικά το θέμα της δεύτερης τάξης και των μηκών λυγισμού πρέπει να το συζητήσουμε περισσότερο, επιφυλάσσομαι και εγώ για όταν βρω περισσότερο χρόνο.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## palex

Ναι είναι εκπληκτικό η αναδίπλωση που έγινε στην νέες εκδόσεις!
Αλλα το σωστό είναι πραγματικά αυτό που λένε οι νεες εκδοσεις αν δεις και τα αριθμητικά παραδείγματα με τις λυσεις με τις επαυξήσεις και τις αναλύσεις με 2η ταξη θα δείς ότι ηταν υπερβολικό να παιρνεις μηκη λυγισμου μεταθετού πλαισίου για θ<0,10 επειδή δεν είχες χιαστά!

----------


## palex

*Σε ευχαριστώ και εγω dratsiox* γιατί με αυτά τα στοιχεία και τα σημεία που παραθέτεις διέλυσες οποιοδήποτε σύννεφο αμφιβολίας που είχε μείνει για το θέμα της κατάταξης του πλαισίου!

Ο πίνακας που επισυνάπτεις μου δημιουργεί καποια νέα ερωτήματα που θέλω να θέσω προς ζητήση για το τι γίνεται στην περιπτωση αcr>0,10 η οποια βέβαια σπάνια μας απασχολεί στην πράξη αλλα έχει το ενδιαφέρον της:
1) από ποια τιμή του acr>0.10 και πάνω περνάω από ανάλυση 1ης τάξης με μήκος λυγισμού μεταθετού πλαισίου, σε ανάλυση 2ης τάξης με μήκος λυγισμού αμεταθετου πλασίου (ούτε καν φυσικό μήκος μέλους); Οι δύο εναλλάκτικες μέθοδοι είναι ισοδύναμες για οποιαδήποτε τιμή του αcr>0.10;
2) η προσαυξηση των εντατικών μεγεθών με τον συντελεστή 1/(1-acr) στην ζώνη 0,10<acr<0.25 σαν μέθοδος ανάλυσης παραμένει υποχρεωτική ασχέτως αν χρησιμοποιώ μήκος λυγισμού απο μεταθετό πλαίσιο;
3) για αναλυση δεύτερης ταξης και υπολογισμό των ατελειών μελών πως γίνεται να μήν κανεις έλεγχο καμπτικού λυγισμού αλλα να κανεις στρεπτοκαμπτικού; 
Ο Ιωαννιδης στο σεμιναριο ΕC για αυτό το θεμα είπε ότι όταν κάνεις ανάλυση δεύτερης τάξης και εισάγεις και τις ατέλειες των μελών απαλλάσεσαι απο τους ελέγχους ευσταθείας των μελών οι οποιοι είναι μαθηματικοί τύποι που συντάχθηκαν βάσει πειραματικών καμπυλών και εμπεριέχουν κατα κάποιον τρόπο ήδη την επιρροή των φορτίων ατελειών μελών.

Την περίοδο μετα τις γιορτές ελπίζω να βρω λίγο χρόνο για να τοποθετηθώ και ο ίδιος σε αυτά τα ερωτηματα μου!

Υ.Γ: Ισως να πρέπει να ανοιχθεί με διασύνδεση καινούργιο thread για "μέθοδος ανάλυσης και μήκος λυγισμού στύλου" γιατι το θέμα της μεταθετότητας αυτού του thread καλύφθηκε πλήρως!

----------

